# Glass of wine to help me sleep in late pregnancy???



## Corinna (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi.

Hoping you can help me with something on my mind. 

I'm currently 34+5 weeks with twins and am REALLY starting to feel the effects of this pregnancy. I'm just generally suffering but the thing that is most irritating is the lack of sleep I am getting at the moment. I find it very hard to get comfortable at night and no amount of pillows helps. I'm suffering badly with restless legs and cramps in my feet, I'm in agony with my ligaments stretching most of the time and I find it very hard to move about now. If its not that keeping me awake at night, it'll be intense itching all over my body, heartburn or the twins deciding that 3am is the perfect time to start playing!!
In a nutshell, I'm getting stressed. I feel angry all the time mainly due to feeling so tired and I don't think that this anger/anxiety is doing my babies any good. This is also only adding to my worries.... 

I think I finally fell asleep at about 4am last night and when I woke up this morning, my body was aching all over due to the constant tossing and turning and getting up during the night. At 3am last night, I was sat downstairs watching some shopping channel just crying my eyes out with sheer frustration.

Anyway, I was very tempted to have a glass of red wine. The last time I had a glass of red wine (Xmas), I was snoring away within about 10 mins! I knew that it would probably help me to sleep at last but I didn't have it cos I'm so paranoid to do anything thay might hurt the babies. My DH and Mum have both said that it'd be better to have a small glass of wine to help me sleep when things get _that_ bad rather than pacing the floor at 3am crying my eyes out cos I'm so uncomfortable and not able to sleep.

At the end of the day I just want whats best for my twins so I wondered what you thought I've not really drank throughout this pregnancy apart from the occassional small glass of low alcohol wine during a special occasion. I love beer and have been enjoying alcohol free becks, but other than that, I've not really had anything. I don't smoke and I've also maintained a pretty healthy diet throughout this pregnancy (as well as taking my prenatal mutli vits).

Anyway, do you think that a small glass of red wine is going to harm my babies at this stage?? I'm not talking every night, but as a last resort when I just can't sleep...

Thanks for your help in advance.

Corinna xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

the end of pregnancy is a horrid time, especially as you are having twins.

You know all of the recent reports about pregnancy and alcohol but personally I would have that glass of wine. A happy mummy means a happy baby (or two) and that is the best all around.

You have done so well and there isn't long left, try a relaxing bath and if you can get comfy in an armchair propped up with pillows then go for it. If you can get comfy in the bath at 2 am and you fall asleep then thats ok too.

Let me know how you get on tonight

Take care x


----------

